# What is he?



## CMejia48 (Sep 19, 2016)

This is Zlatan. He's my 6 month old pit. I got him from a friend of mine when he was about 6 weeks old. I don't know much about colors or types of pit bulls but I have always loved the breed. Can anyone you help me out. Tell me what he is? He is a pure bred but I don't have papers on him.

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello CMejia48 and welcome to the forum. Unfortunately, without the dogs lineage, no one here will be able to tell you what breed the dog is or what it might be mixed with. Any one that tells you otherwise is just basing their opinion on guess work. Yes it does look like there is bull dog in the pup. I would suggest contacting the breeder and asking them for the pedigree papers that should accompany all pure bred dogs. If the don't give them to you, you should be very suspicious about the dog being pure bred.

Joe


----------



## CMejia48 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you Joe. Do you know anything about colors? I was told red nose.









Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## CMejia48 (Sep 19, 2016)

But his nose doesn't look very red.

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

No, he does not have a red nose.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Red Nose / blue nose etc. are simply the color of the dogs nose it is not a bloodline. 
Zlatan definitely doesn't have a red nose. 

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is black nosed... Haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute pooch regardless of what he is 

I was told my dog was a red nose too when I got him. Mine is also black nosed  lol


----------

